# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  ..ℓσυιѕ . νυιттσи))..((روعه

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


بعد السلام وخير الصلاة على سيدنا ونبينى محمد عليه الصلاة 


اقدم لكن فتيات الحصن اكمن تشكيله مشكله حبيتهم ويارب انتن كمان اتحبوهن ..*

----------


## M7MD

روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــة

بصراحة حلويــــــــــــــــــن كتير

----------


## العالي عالي

زؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤء 

من عضوة 

زؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤء

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكورة يا بروستنا ...

----------


## باريسيا

> روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــة
> 
> بصراحة حلويــــــــــــــــــن كتير


*مرسي اكتير الك ..
الاروع طلتك الحلوه عليا*

----------


## باريسيا

> زؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤء 
> 
> من عضوة 
> 
> زؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤء


*احرجتني مرسي الك وعلى رفع المعنويات 
ماتحرمني من طلتك وردودك ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكورة يا بروستنا ...


*مسيور نادر مرسي اكتير الك على هل الطله الحلوه نادر متل نورك ..*

----------


## ashrafwater

*حلوييييييييييييييين ممكن نشتري وحدة بس بسعر مناسب*

----------


## باريسيا

> *حلوييييييييييييييين ممكن نشتري وحدة بس بسعر مناسب*


*تعرف حتى التقليد منه غالي اكتيييييير 
بس عشان تقليد هل الماركه باسمه غالي ..

بتلاقي موديلات احلا من هي بمليون مره وبرضو ماركه مش بغلات هي بس التقليد برضو وتقليده انضيف ورخيص اكتير 
يعني قوال الي بيدور مابيضيع بس اكتشف كل شي من حوليك ..
انزل على السوق في محلات مش كل هل القد شكلها الخارجي بس لما بتبحبش فيها بتلاقي شغلات وموديلات موديلات الماركات مابتيجي جنبها الواحد هلاء بيدور على الموديل الي بتناسبه وخرج الطلعه والمشوار والطقم  على البنت 
اناشخصيا" مابتفرق معي الماركه (مابسال عن الماركه بسال عن الشنطه والموديل )
<<<<<<<اقتصاديه البنت  
بس ليش الكزب مرات بتعجبني شي ماركه موديلها بتعجبني بشتري ..

يسلمو على طلتك ونورك بطرحي هذا ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

خوف الله والعلم عند ربنا يا باريسيا / إنك بتشتغلي موزع بضاعة وإكسسوارات ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## M7MD

> خوف الله والعلم عن ربنا يا باريسيا / إنك بتشتغلي موزع بضاعة وإكسسوارات ...


والله بجوز

----------


## باريسيا

> خوف الله والعلم عن ربنا يا باريسيا / إنك بتشتغلي موزع بضاعة وإكسسوارات ...


*هههههههههههههه اتخيل !!!!!
بس بحكم هوايتي وشغلتي لازم احط كل شي بالحسبان ويكون عندي فكره ومعلومه وخبره بكل شي 
بحكم ضميرنا ورايتنا بنعطي الكلمه للبنت او المرا وبالاخر هي تعمل الي براسها ..
وبنسمع من هي وهي وين وكيف وشو بيحكوا ومرات تسمع تعليقاتهم الساخره على النسوان وتعرف شغلات انت مابتعرفها من قبل ..
ومنها بنحكي مابنخبي زي ناس تانيه عادي بنفيد ونستفيد ..فاهمني .؟!!!*

----------


## باريسيا

> والله بجوز


*مابوزع بس بفصلها وصممها الي فيها هي الشغله ..*

----------

